# What's inside me? - Report



## variable (Dec 9, 2012)

http://www2.emersonprocess.com/en-US/brands/rosemount/Pressure/Pressure-Transmitters/Pages/index.aspx

Was one of these pressure transmitters.


----------



## etack (Dec 9, 2012)

lost of good gold and some tantalum caps. Do you have a good amount of thees?

Cave the caps I will buy them.

Eric


----------



## variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Sorry I just found one of like that so that we know what's inside...these things are not too common.
Erik, I saw your tantalum pictures about of tantalum caps - started a collection of those (maybe i'll ship it to you in the future who knows) 
Which caps appear tantalum to you? I think I remember seeing the one with solder on one side has silver coat?!#? What about those square blue, black things?
-Mike


----------



## Oxygene (Dec 9, 2012)

Square blue this resistance/resistors...The photo shows the two marking 12 Kilohms and 40 kilohms, 12W


----------



## variable (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah I think the only tantalum are silver color here.


----------



## NoIdea (Dec 9, 2012)

etack said:


> Cave the caps I will buy them.Eric



Um how do you cave a cap??


----------



## scrappile (Dec 9, 2012)

looks like maybe a signal conditioner takes a small voltage from the sensor and sends it to a controller , was it in a housing like the attached photo, except Rosemont blue, :lol: 

when I worked with this stuff Gold content never crossed my mind, 

http://www.transcat.com/Catalog/productdetail.aspx?itemnum=3051TG3A2B21A&utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&gclid=CK3wxPPBjrQCFQWonQodwBsAUQ

check that link for what some of this stuff cost new,...$1600 for just the transmitter with display ,..


----------



## scrappile (Dec 9, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> etack said:
> 
> 
> > Cave the caps I will buy them.Eric
> ...




You might Cave it in'

with a hammer,..


----------



## etack (Dec 9, 2012)

NoIdea said:


> etack said:
> 
> 
> > Cave the caps I will buy them.Eric
> ...



Thanks NoIdea I can fix that but then it takes away from the humor. 

I laughed for a few over that. :lol: :lol: :lol: 





variable said:


> Yeah I think the only tantalum are silver color here.



The yellow with a green end could be one as well.

Eric


----------



## variable (Dec 10, 2012)

Tried to google part # no success of identification... :shock: :x


----------



## etack (Dec 10, 2012)

can we get any other pics like with the plastic removed?


Eric


----------



## variable (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm not getting my torch out tonight :lol:


----------



## macfixer01 (Dec 10, 2012)

etack said:


> NoIdea said:
> 
> 
> > etack said:
> ...




Wouldn't think so, aren't all tantalum capacitors polarized? Or am I wrong on that? Anyway I think the yellow one in this picture is a metalized polyester cap.

Actually that's just what the ZD indicates, metalized polyester. Guess I should have searched for Elpac Capacitors first. (Edited to add the url)

http://www.westfloridacomponents.com/mm5/graphics/ds7/Elpac-Capacitors.pdf

macfixer01


----------

